# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te kthejme nje imazh ne vizatim-pune arti.

## benseven11

Si te kthejme nje imazh ne pune arti,vizatim te bukur.
Perdoret fotoshapi,cfaredo versioni,nuk ka rendesi.
Imazhi per kete rast duhet te pakten:
1.Te jete ne cilesi te mire,i qarte.
2.Te kete pjese me drite dhe pjese me hije.
Si imazh per tutorial eshte zgjedhur figura poshte,nje portret gruaje gjys profil.
Mund te perdorni edhe ndonje imazh tuajin,te kompjuterit ose imazh nga gogla.
Rendesi ka imazhi te kete drite hije dhe cilesi,mund te jete portret,mund te jete pejsazh natyre,objekt,kafshe,lule etj.
Nqs do ta provosh ne fotoshop si teknike dhe perdoresh imazhin e tutorialit ketu atehere klik i djathte ne imazhin poshte dhe save as.E ruan imazhin ne desktop
si jpg file.i ve nje emer cfare te duash,psh portret gruaje.jpg dhe klik save.

----------


## benseven11

Hapet fotoshapi dhe klikohet ne file/open.

----------


## benseven11

Ne direktori klikojme ne desktop pasi aty e kemi imazhin qe do perdorim.
Klikohet te imazhi i gruas per ta hap ne fotoshop.

----------


## benseven11

Me futjen e imazhit ne fotoshop,si fillim ndryshojme rezolucionin nga 72 ne 300.
Klikohet ne image/image size dhe te dritarja tjeter ndryshon ne rezolucion 72 shin dhe e ben 300 pixel/inch.per pasoje do verehet zmadhim i fotografise.

----------


## benseven11

I behet nje kopje imazhit.Ne kopjen e dyte qe do krijohet do punohet.
Klik A shtresa background me te djathte dhe ne menu klik ne duplicate lajer(dyfisho shtresen).

----------


## benseven11

U krijuan dy shtresa,sfondi poshte dhe sfond kopje lart(background copy).

----------


## benseven11

Klik ne Filter lart,klik ne sketch ne menu,klik ne photocopy.

----------


## benseven11

Leviz djathtas shenjusin e detail e con diku 7,8,ose 9.
Leviz shenjusin poshte te darkness djathtas dhe e con ne 50(maksimum).

----------


## benseven11

Rezultati,do shfaqet nje imazh si ky me cikla papastertie ne fytyre.Imazhi do kerkoje pastrim me vone.

----------


## benseven11

Klik lart ne filter/blur/gaussian blur dhe vendos vleren 2.0 per blur(turbullire).
Ben ndryshim ne panelin e shtresave per ngjyren nga normal ne multply.
(figura e trete).

----------


## benseven11

Klikohet lart ne image/adjustments/levels.

----------


## benseven11

Behen ndryshimet si ne figure.Kjo teknike i jep kontrast figures,ku pikat e zeza ne fytyre shfaqen qarte dhe duhen pastruar..

----------


## benseven11

Figura.... duhet pastruar.Studiohet imazhi dhe percaktohen sektoret per tu fshire me furce ose gome dhe cilet sektore nuk duhen ngacmuar.

Zonat e fytyres qe nuk kane hije natyrale ne imazhin origjinal,fshihen me gome per te heq papastertite(pikat ezeza).
Nuk ngacmohen ne pastrim
zonat me hije qe jane ekzistente ne imazhin origjinal(posti pare)
ne kete imazh nuk ngacmohen hijet prane veshit,hijet nen buze,anash hundeve,
hija periferike e komplet nofulles se poshtme nuk ngacmohet.Nuk ngacmohen me pastrim,zona e gropave te syve,vetullat dhe floket anash nuk ngacmohen.
Pjeset e tjera te lekures pastrohen.Per pastrim perdoret goma figura e pare,ose nje metode tjeter me maske nje postet ne vazhdim.

----------


## benseven11

Ne kete tutorial do ta pastrojme figuren duke perdorur maske.
Si fillim te paneli  veglave, klik te harku si ne figure per te sjelle te zezen lart(foreground) dhe te bardhen poshte (background) si ne figure.
Ose klik te katrori i vogel i zi.

----------


## benseven11

Te paneli shtresave klikohet ne ikonen e maskes.

----------


## benseven11

Te paneli veglave klik tek furca dhe hap menune e furces siper.

----------


## benseven11

Klik dhe zgjedh nje diameter furce aty.Njollat perfaqsojne diametrat e furcave.
Konturet e zbehta te njollave i japin  butesi furces ne fshirje.

----------


## benseven11

figura ne vazhdim jep detaje per te ndryshuar madhesine e diametrit fshires te furces.Kjo ka vlere  kur ben pastrim ne zona shume te ngushta dhe te duhet te zvogelosh diametrin e furces.

----------


## benseven11

Fillohet pastrimi nga balli i imazhit dhe vazhdohet deri sa te fshihen te gjitha pikat e zeza.

----------


## benseven11

Imazhi i pastruar.Jane lene hije ne zonat ku duhet te figures.(Hijet jane zonat qe nuk jane prekur nga furca).

----------

